# DC & PRC Industry Symposium II, May 29-30: Open or Closed?



## vivalour (May 4, 2008)

Just wondering if and how the industry media and discussion groups will report on this one, given the competition between clubs, the sensitivity of some topics, and the fact that these media (other than TUG forum) survive on the ads and DC/PRC managements' favor for their well-being. Does anyone who is both a DC/PRC owner and industry professional plan to attend or participate -- and later report in detail on this?

Quote from event media release:
"A lot has happened in the industry over the past year. We have witnessed consolidation amongst Destination Clubs, growth in PRCs and the emergence of new hybrid business models. Brands to independent developers are currently exploring the opportunities that this market offers, and industry growth looks set to continue.

EVENT HIGHLIGHTS
How The Credit Crash Has Impacted This Market 
Analyzing The Economic Outlook For The Industry 
Market Demographics: Who Is Buying Ownership/Membership 
‘Hot Spot’ Locations & Lifestyle Offerings: What Destination Club/PRC Consumers Want 
Product Innovation & Differentiation: Where The Greatest Opportunities Lie 
Securing The Overseas Consumer Of Destination Clubs/PRCs"


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 4, 2008)

Here is the location for another bbs forum that is a DC Symposium media partner that will be covering the event and posting online summaries.

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f36/


----------



## vivalour (May 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Here is the location for another bbs forum that is a DC Symposium media partner that will be covering the event and posting online summaries.
> 
> http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f36/



Not clear on what "media partner" means ....


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 4, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Not clear on what "media partner" means ....



www.DestinationClubForums.com will be covering the event like an online newspaper. Yet, we all can participate.

It is not known how fast the coverage will be posted, yet, but details will be on their website.

http://secure.imn.org/~conference/web_confe/index.cfm?sc=20080531_RE_0051&promo=e1


----------



## vivalour (May 5, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> www.DestinationClubForums.com will be covering the event like an online newspaper. Yet, we all can participate.
> 
> It is not known how fast the coverage will be posted, yet, but details will be on their website.
> 
> http://secure.imn.org/~conference/web_confe/index.cfm?sc=20080531_RE_0051&promo=e1



But will any published details on these sites be heavily sanitized? Don't remember anything very major or interesting for DC/PRC owners or prospective owners coming out last time around (of the first symposium) in the on-line "coverage". Anyway, I guess it's fun to gather the dirt even if you can't report on it.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 5, 2008)

vivalour said:


> But will any published details on these sites be heavily sanitized? Don't remember anything very major or interesting for DC/PRC owners or prospective owners coming out last time around (of the first symposium) in the on-line "coverage". Anyway, I guess it's fun to gather the dirt even if you can't report on it.



We will see as last year only Helium/Halogen and Sherpa was there.


----------



## vivalour (May 5, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We will see as last year only Helium/Halogen and Sherpa was there.



Good -- looking forward to it!


----------

